# automatische weiterleitung nach gb eintrag... need help!



## phil-ip (24. Februar 2005)

hi hier is der code. ich denke ma, es ist nicht besonders schwierig, nur bisher hab ich ein solches script benutzt, bei dem der code im head verwendet wird. Schaut selbst ...:

<?PHP


...


    # Wenn die Nachricht länger als 1000 Zeichen ist...
    if( strlen($nachricht) > 1000 ) {
        echo("Sorry, deine Nachricht ist zu lang!");
    } else {
    # Wenn Sie kürzer als 1000 Zeichen ist, füge Datensätze ein...
    mysql_query("Insert into guestbook (autor, email, www, nachricht, datum, ip) VALUES
                                        ('$autor','$email','$www','$nachricht','$time','$ip')") or die(mysql_error());
    echo("Vielen Dank für ihren Eintrag! <a href='gb.php'>Hier gehts zurück zum Gästebuch!</a>");
        }
    }
}
?>


----------



## BSA (24. Februar 2005)

Du musst einfach die folgendende Codezeile noch in ne Abfrage packen und dann wird der User nach einer bestimmsten Zeit auf die Angegebene Seite geleitet


```
echo"<head><meta http-equiv=\"refresh\" content=\"nach_welcher_zeit_soll_weitergeleitet_werden; URL=die_seite_wo_es_hingehen_soll.php\"></head>";
```


----------



## phil-ip (24. Februar 2005)

wieder einmal bedanke ich mich!  hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass das doch so simple ist. denn das eigentlich script kenn ich ja... wusste nur nich wie ich das ohne meta tag machen sollte! also danke!


----------

